# Multiple user Lightroom Cloud database



## Kierphoto (Jul 30, 2020)

*Lightroom (Cloud)*
I think it is time for Adobe to put effort to an extended version of Lightroom i the cloud, for having an image database which can be accessed by multiple users.
Giving the same registration ID and Password I think it is today, possible for 3 multiple users at the same time.

If Adobe makes en extension for Multiple users i would wish:

Administrator
Lock for admission to upload. (Only download)
Locked folders (admission from different groups)
Lock for need to fill in certain keywords.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 30, 2020)

Submit a user request to Adobe.. IOW “run it up the flag pole and see if anyone salutes it”.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Jul 31, 2020)

Looks like there’s at least one request there already:
Lightroom Desktop: Share Album with other cc users


> Since LR is now cloud based, it seems like a natural step while creating a a win-win opportunity to give us a google-doc-like feature to share an album with other’s LR CC accounts (not just their email as currently available) for “view only” or “Can Edit” mode.



It could use a few more votes.


----------

